# Who will be the best player on the Chicago Bulls this season?



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

OK, let's hear it.

Who is our best player this season?

Seems like Ben Wallace is going to be introduced last... its "his team" now.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Big Ben will be our greatest defensive force.

Best scorer -- I don't know. Its up for grabs, IMO. Gentle Ben or Deng, maybe.

Captain Kirk will be the anchor.

Thabo isn't even in the poll, and I think he is going to be a major contributor.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> OK, let's hear it.
> 
> Who is our best player this season?
> 
> Seems like Ben Wallace is going to be introduced last... its "his team" now.


 I like the fact that we can ask this question. Everyone on that list has a legitimate shot at being (giant foam finger) number one. The Bull have so much depth this season that a couple players can take a step back and we could still expect a better team.

Edit: Kukoc, 

How could Thabo not be an option :curse: . Am I going to have to post another picture of the Sefolocomotive? :biggrin:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I think Wallace has the biggest impact on the outcome of games. That would make him our "best" player I suppose.

Gordon will be our best scorer though, which for our team in particular is incredibly important. His impact might even match Wallace's.

Hinrich is still our best do-everything player.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Loul Deng. Just last season he was the player many thought had the biggest upside. Now that Nocioni has busted out people seem to be forgetting Deng, even though he's only 21 and is entering his first healthy offseason as an NBAer. I suspect he'll become stronger than last season and be able to score off post ups more, taking advantage of his nice midrange stroke and high release, and also be a better finisher. He won't suffer from Nocioni's emergence because it seems that the Bulls are not going to get another big so one or both of them will get time at PF.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Edit: Kukoc,
> 
> How could Thabo not be an option :curse: . Am I going to have to post another picture of the Sefolocomotive? :biggrin:



LOL.

Ask jnjr, he'll add him if he hasn't already.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ben Gordon, just like the last two seasons


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

In order:

Hinrich
Wallace
Gordon
Deng
Nocioni


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Wallace. 

This figures to be an extraordinary defensive team, particularly once Thomas and Sefolosha get adjusted to the NBA. Wallace's interior defense will make a number of already very good defenders on the team even better.

Beyond that, as SST said, it's great that the Bulls have so many reasonable candidates. Hinrich was the best all around player last season. Gordon was the best scorer. Nocioni finished the season on an absolute tear. Deng just keeps getting better. Thomas is a "freak" who is beginning to show that he has some surprisingly well-developed BBall skills.

And, oh yeah, I almost forgot. Sefolosha is God.

Me likee.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Best Offensive Impact: Gordon

Best Defensive Impact: Wallace

Best All Around Impact: Nocioni

Hinrich, Jesus, and Deng are all going to be good too.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

sloth said:


> Best Offensive Impact: Gordon
> 
> Best Defensive Impact: Wallace
> 
> ...



:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Ben Gordon, just like the last two seasons



Ding, Ding, Ding. Thats correct. :clap: 


Johnny, tell him what he's won... :cheers:


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

this guy!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

paxman said:


> this guy!


Sorry, that's the wrong answer, but thank you for playing.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

transplant said:


> Sorry, that's the wrong answer, but thank you for playing.


crow forthcoming


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

OK, whoa.

As of now, according to this poll, both Gordon and Captain Kirk have better chances to be our best player than the multiple all-star, DPOY, world-champion, 60 million dollar man.

Wow.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> OK, whoa.
> 
> As of now, according to this poll, both Gordon and Captain Kirk have better chances to be our best player than the multiple all-star, DPOY, world-champion, 60 million dollar man.
> 
> Wow.



that just because a mod hasn't put up the sefolosha option, yet.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> OK, whoa.
> 
> As of now, according to this poll, both Gordon and Captain Kirk have better chances to be our best player than the multiple all-star, DPOY, world-champion, 60 million dollar man.
> 
> Wow.


They're entering their primes and he's leaving his so it's not too crazy.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> LOL.
> 
> Ask jnjr, he'll add him if he hasn't already.


Hahahahaa. Let's keep making this joke on every poll thread. Hilarious. Whew. My sides hurt.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> OK, whoa.
> 
> As of now, according to this poll, both Gordon and Captain Kirk have better chances to be our best player than the multiple all-star, DPOY, world-champion, 60 million dollar man.
> 
> Wow.


If I were a suspicious sort, I might have thought you expected something like this when you started this thread. Good thing I'm not. 

Look at it this way. If either Hinrich or Gordon end up truly being the Bulls' best player and Wallace is DPOY again, we might actually have a shot at getting past the first round this time.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Okay, while I agree that we have a solid set of players and any one of them can be the best player on this team, do people seriously think that Thabo or Tyrus can possibly be the best player on a Bulls team with Ben Wallace, Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, Andres Nocioni, and Luol Deng? I mean, I love both our rookies, but _better_ than the aforementioned players *this* year?

That might be a little too much. I don't know whether to take that as people overestimating our rookie's this year, or people underestimating our "veteran's".

As for this, I'll go with Ben Wallace being our best player, since a lot of nights he's going to be the main difference between a win and a loss.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> Okay, while I agree that we have a solid set of players and any one of them can be the best player on this team, do people seriously think that Thabo or Tyrus can possibly be the best player on a Bulls team with Ben Wallace, Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, Andres Nocioni, and Luol Deng? I mean, I love both our rookies, but _better_ than the aforementioned players *this* year?
> 
> That might be a little too much. I don't know whether to take that as people overestimating our rookie's this year, or people underestimating our "veteran's".
> 
> As for this, I'll go with Ben Wallace being our best player, since a lot of nights he's going to be the main difference between a win and a loss.


You're just not feeling the love.

Thabo 
BullFan16, such sweet thunder
2 2.99%

Thats what I'm talking about. Cho-Cho. Trains leaving.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I say Caption kirk, he's going to be like J.Kidd this season.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> OK, whoa.
> 
> As of now, according to this poll, both Gordon and Captain Kirk have better chances to be our best player than the multiple all-star, DPOY, world-champion, 60 million dollar man.
> 
> Wow.


I would've posted "I know what K4E's getting at" here if I beat you to this post. You intend to entertain the "Why spend 15 million a year on a player that is not going to be your 'best' player" quip.

Of course the word "best" is vague, especially on a team like the Bulls that has no superstar.

If Pax had drafted a superstar like Wade (Pax wouldn't trade Marshall) we wouldn't have to have this thread, so i see your point . Fire Pax.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> OK, whoa.
> 
> As of now, according to this poll, both Gordon and Captain Kirk have better chances to be our best player than the multiple all-star, DPOY, world-champion, 60 million dollar man.
> 
> Wow.


I agree with Transplant. Unlike him, I am the suspicious sort, and I'm not as nice a guy in general. 

But I'm still trying to figure the angle on this one. Are you pointing out that folks are underestimating Wallace or overestimating Kirk and/or Ben?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Electric Slim said:


> I would've posted "I know what K4E's getting at" here if I beat you to this post. You intend to entertain the "Why spend 15 million a year on a player that is not going to be your 'best' player" quip.
> 
> Of course the word "best" is vague, especially on a team like the Bulls that has no superstar.
> 
> If Pax had drafted a superstar like Wade (Pax wouldn't trade Marshall) we wouldn't have to have this thread, so i see your point . Fire Pax.


You are getting Rep Sir!

I saw the title of this thread and who created it and knew exactly the motive behind it. 

Keep up the good work K4E!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

There was no angle to the poll, I was curious to see how it would turn out though.

The current results are not what I would have guessed.

One would think that a multiple time all-star, DPOY, world champion would be your best player on a team otherwise devoid of all-stars. He's expected to play at this level for at least a couple more seasons.

But... everyone is entitled to their opinion.

I agree with transplant… If Kirk and Ben are playing at an all-star level this season, like Ben Wallace does, we’ll be in real good shape.

I voted Ben Wallace. I think Paxson paid what it took to get him on the team and I’m glad he’s here.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

:biggrin: lol after 79 votes tyrus has 0, and thabo has 3!!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> that has no superstar.


We do have a multiple time all-star, world champion that should still be young enough to play at that level.

That's why he makes the big bucks.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> We do have a multiple time all-star, world champion that should still be young enough to play at that level.
> 
> That's why he makes the big bucks.


Who is a "better" player? Ray Allen or Ben Wallace?


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Electric Slim said:


> Who is a "better" player? Ray Allen or Ben Wallace?


Ben Wallace
because hes more valuable to his team (not $$$ i mean like MVP type value((not saying hes mvp calibre either))


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> :biggrin: lol after 79 votes tyrus has 0, and thabo has 3!!


 Whats that light?










Could it be?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

remlover said:


> You are getting Rep Sir!
> 
> I saw the title of this thread and who created it and knew exactly the motive behind it.
> 
> Keep up the good work K4E!


Whenever I call him out on this stuff he always says his "Keep it about basketball, no personal attacks, blah blah" schtick, though anyone who is familiar with the poster knows that he just wants to get a rise out of people and it really _isn't_ about basketball. But he generally gets away with it, as this post will likely get deleted in the matter of minutes. I'll give credit to K4E, he's a smart guy, and a master baiter.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> Whenever I call him out on this stuff he always says his "Keep it about basketball, no personal attacks, blah blah" schtick


Those are the rules of the site though, not a schtick.

Your wild theory about the "true, hidden intention" of the poll was way, way off.

I think most would agree that the site functions better without all the personal stuff. 

And this thread was running smoothly until it was dragged way off topic.


-----


Big Ben has managed to tie Captain Kirk. Its a horse race.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

pmac34 said:


> Ben Wallace
> because hes more valuable to his team (not $$$ i mean like MVP type value((not saying hes mvp calibre either))


Aside from th Bulls then, who is the "better" player.


----------



## aedahs (Jul 17, 2006)

Electric Slim said:


> Whenever I call him out on this stuff he always says his "Keep it about basketball, no personal attacks, blah blah" schtick, though anyone who is familiar with the poster knows that he just wants to get a rise out of people and it really _isn't_ about basketball. But he generally gets away with it, as this post will likely get deleted in the matter of minutes. I'll give credit to K4E, he's a smart guy, and a masterbator


:eek8:


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

kukoc4ever said:


> There was no angle to the poll, I was curious to see how it would turn out though.
> 
> The current results are not what I would have guessed.
> 
> ...


I guess it depends on what you consider "the best player" on the team. I personally hope it's Ben or Kirk...I voted for Ben (Lil Ben that is). Big Ben is too one dimensional for my taste, and if he gets to pouting when we run an up tempo type game, that won't be good. Kirk will run the team and help everywhere, and Lil Ben will provide the scoring, so they'll be valuable at 3 different areas of the game. I just hope Big Ben doesn't go downhill before we get 4 good years out of him, cause then he'll be a big waste of money.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Gee... Ty Thomas seems to be getting some strong support from some.....interesting 'posters'


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Best player...

Hopefully one of the rookies, probably Gordon or Hinrich.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Its a shame that Tyrus is up there, honestly, who took the time to create 27 accounts to vote for him?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

sloth said:


> Its a shame that Tyrus is up there, honestly, who took the time to create 27 accounts to vote for him?


No kidding, what a loser. Someone is really ridiculous in voting for him that much, he had 9 votes when I posted here, now it's 28, so 19 votes in 23 minutes.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The TT spam will be gone in a moment.

-----------

If I accidentally wiped out a real user's vote, post here and let me know. I could only see one TT voter that actually had a post, so I'm assuming they were all the work of one really lonely guy with nothing better to do.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I think Wallace has the biggest impact on the outcome of games. That would make him our "best" player I suppose.
> 
> Gordon will be our best scorer though, which for our team in particular is incredibly important. His impact might even match Wallace's.
> 
> *Hinrich is still our best do-everything player.*


I think Thabo might usurp his position as best all-round player.

:swammi:


----------



## MB (Apr 19, 2006)

Andres Nocioni.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls4Life said:


> I think Thabo might usurp his position as best all-round player.
> 
> :swammi:


Nocioni was already it.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Splash Gordon!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Hinrich and Gordon again in front of the multiple time all-star, world champion, DPOY.

Its a BATTLE!!!!!!

Thabo needs that lonely, multi-user fella from last night to help him out.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

My vote was for Wallace, and it is a pretty easy call in my eyes. No one on this team would be able to provide what Big Ben does on a daily basis.

I'm hoping I am proved wrong, because that will make for a pretty special season if one of our young guy's play eclipses that of Wallace.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

My vote is Wallace as well. I think he's going to have a huge impact on one of our most glaring weaknesses. Opponents FTA/game. Among other things.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Other - Garnett!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

wtf? PJ Brown doesn't get an option?

and if Pargo ever gets left off one of these lists again, I'm totally done with this site forever!
some kinda fans you are!! :clown: 




in all earnestness though, I gotta go wtih Big Ben. If he plays like he did throughout Detroits run, he'll be everything we ever hoped Tyson will be and then some... which maybe doesn't make him our best scorer or all-around player... but the biggest difference between a W and an L


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Splash Gordon!


I really like that nick name. It's kind of like Flash but since thats taken.......

it just sounds good. oh yeah like that


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll take Ben Wallace, as our best player and the player that will make game winning defensive plays all season long.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

my moneys on big ben


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

paxman said:


> this guy!


Funny, he has the same expression as I had when I saw that post.


----------



## BIG and little Ben (Jul 4, 2006)

:clap: Clap Clap, Clap Clap Clap 
NO!-CI!-O!-NI! 
:clap: Clap Clap, Clap Clap Clap


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

I voted for Little Ben. But with one big assumption: that Skiles doesn't jerk him around, starts him, and he plays starters' minutes. Given that, I think he'll be good for 22 ppg, 46% fg, our leading scorer.

I have a bad feeling about him getting in Skiles' doghouse, though: many DNP-CD's in his stat line, for no good reason, too..I think he'll eventually be dealt, in the way Sterling would offload a top player at contract reup time and substitute a recent #1 draft pick in his place...remember the #1 rule with regard to the way this team has been run:

No Luxury Tax at any time!


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> many DNP-CD's in his stat line, for no good reason, too..


ben had how many of these?.......


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> The TT spam will be gone in a moment.
> 
> -----------
> 
> If I accidentally wiped out a real user's vote, post here and let me know. I could only see one TT voter that actually had a post, so I'm assuming they were all the work of one really lonely guy with nothing better to do.



Hey. Its against site rules to make fun of sloth.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Sweet.

My new bestest friends


> aaa, aedahs, aga44yt6, aghgahg, agjhshsdbs, agyghhhhh, ahhadcss, alsdf, asdaaaaa, Bulls4Life, ddgagag, dfliausdh, dhgjhsadfa, fhjuhsdfr, fjaisdfj, gfhjh6t4, gh44qg, gyh65555, haasdggggg, hduhdujd, lsfdia, mdjdjsklsl, ndndndnd, odkdkd, ppppp, shjdsf, tgwyh4444, user1, user2



all say GO TYRUS!


----------

